# HD Receiver on SD TV



## steve_n_houston (Sep 23, 2008)

Will an HD receiver work with a SD TV (obviously, I won't get an HD picture, but will it output an SD signal for SD channels?

I'm going to upgrade one of my TVs soon, so I'm thinking it might be better/cheaper to get an HD receiver now at installation, rather than waiting a few weeks or so until I get the HD TV.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

steve_n_houston said:


> Will an HD receiver work with a SD TV (obviously, I won't get an HD picture, but will it output an SD signal for SD channels?
> 
> I'm going to upgrade one of my TVs soon, so I'm thinking it might be better/cheaper to get an HD receiver now at installation, rather than waiting a few weeks or so until I get the HD TV.


It will work fine...and I support your reasoning.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

It can be set to work with any TV, you will be amazed how good an HD channel looks on an old CRT.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I did it for a few weeks. some report that installers won't hook it up but I did my own.


----------



## quadmandan97 (Feb 8, 2007)

I do this on 2 of our tvs. The picture is much better because the signal is not getting compressed like the SD ones do. It's not a HD picture, but it does look good.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

2 of my 4 HD-DVRs are on SD CRTs. I did this as I plan to replace them with HD sets this Christmas. It will work fine. Just set your preferences to your liking in the setup menus.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Make sure the resolution is set properly in the setup and if you can use the component hookups for the best image quality.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> I did it for a few weeks. some report that installers won't hook it up but I did my own.


Had a similar situation in March when the install guy kept telling me that the HR20 won't work with my RCA CRT TV. He claimed that he would not be responsible for the install if he couldn't check satellite settings through the display. I knew I wouldn't get an HD picture, but using S-Video cables, I was able to get a fine SD picture. He was shocked that it worked!:eek2:

Problem is now moot as oldest son took CRT to college (where I'll probably never see it again in one piece) and I replaced it with a SONY 32" HD 720P LCD. Quite the picture improvement!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I would agree - go HD now at installation. You will be paying a $9.99 per month HD Access charge for having HD equipment, but since you will be upgrading the TV soon, I wouldn't worry too much about that.


----------



## Arative (Jan 8, 2008)

I have an HD receiver on a SD TV. Only thing that happens is I get a little pop up when switching channels to check the resolution for a better picture quality.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

After Ike and before I had my power restored, we had a 19" SD TV connected to our HR21-700 (tried to save some watts on the generator). The TV only supported coax inputs, so I grabbed an RF modulator from one of our other TV's and all was good. I also went into the setup on the HR21 and turned off native mode, hard coded the resolution to 480i and set the screen size to 4x3.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Getteau said:


> After Ike and before I had my power restored, we had a 19" SD TV connected to our HR21-700 (tried to save some watts on the generator). The TV only supported coax inputs, so I grabbed an RF modulator from one of our other TV's and all was good. I also went into the setup on the HR21 and turned off native mode, hard coded the resolution to 480i and set the screen size to 4x3.


Actually, all you need to do is set the aspect ratio to 4:3. The S-Video and composite outputs are fixed at 480i.


----------



## egould (Sep 25, 2007)

I use my old MPEG-2 HD receiver on an analog tv in my bedroom. Because it receives OTA signals, I will be using it as my converter box for OTA signals after the analog to digital changeover in February.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I have an HD DVR on my SD TV and the picture which was good anyway is even better  True it isn't an HD picture, but it isn't far off from an HD picture :sunsmile:


----------



## AED55 (Oct 2, 2008)

I too am amazed how much better an HD channel looks on an SD TV. I have a Sony 36" SD TV and have an HD receiver connected through the component input. I thought I was just imagining it when I thought the picture looked better on HD movie channels, but this thread has confirmed I am correct.

I just replaced my old samsung DVD player with a new Sony unit that has the up convert capability. , and it appears to me I am getting a better picture than the old player when using the component outputs. I thought the only way you could benefit from the up convert was to use the HDMI output on the player.

The only problem is that I have to switch cables every time I use the DVD player, because the TV only has only one set of component input jacks. Does anyone know if ther is some kind of switch box avaiable that allows you to use two different sets of output with one input by just flipping a switch. I tried using the S-Video output, but did not seem to achieve the same quality.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

AED55 said:


> I too am amazed how much better an HD channel looks on an SD TV. I have a Sony 36" SD TV and have an HD receiver connected through the component input. I thought I was just imagining it when I thought the picture looked better on HD movie channels, but this thread has confirmed I am correct.
> 
> I just replaced my old samsung DVD player with a new Sony unit that has the up convert capability. , and it appears to me I am getting a better picture than the old player when using the component outputs. I thought the only way you could benefit from the up convert was to use the HDMI output on the player.
> 
> The only problem is that I have to switch cables every time I use the DVD player, because the TV only has only one set of component input jacks. Does anyone know if ther is some kind of switch box avaiable that allows you to use two different sets of output with one input by just flipping a switch. I tried using the S-Video output, but did not seem to achieve the same quality.


Yup. Radio Shack sells em, I got one from Crutchfield a few years ago as well. I think I have even seen them at Walmart. The one I have is from Sony, switches between a max of 6 pieces of equip.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Radioshack.com

5-Way Tilting, Auto-Sensing Stereo A/V Selector $32.99
Model: 15-1985
Catalog #: 15-1985
_Don't swap cables, just press a button! 
Switch between your audio/video components without swapping cables! Make up for limited jacks on your TV with the help of this stereo A/V selector. Adds enough input jacks for up to five components--easily switch between them with the push of a button. Also provides two output jacks. 
5 input jacks and 2 outputs--allow you to connect 5 devices with 2 outputs (TV, VCR, etc.)
Two sets of outputs for watching the television while recording to another device
Use the auto-sensing feature to switch to the device that was most recently powered on
Soft-touch switches are backlit with blue LED indicators--makes it easy to see which device is on_

And no, I don't work for Radio Shack.....


----------



## inourgrave (Jan 5, 2007)

My parents moved and did the upgrade through movers connection as they will have an HDTV by Xmas. I figured you could just force 480i out of an hd box which is possible as stated above, but I get a 771 Searching For Sat. when ever I change channels! This happens on every tv in the house. I know the box is good (H21) because I tried it in my setup with no issues. I know at least 1 cable is an RG6 run, I assume the others are RG59. It works fine with any SD box (mostly d-10). Any ideas why I would get this?


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just replace my SD DVR with an HR21 DVR attached to a SD TV and the picture improved quite a bit. And, if i am looking correctly and understand how things work, the resolution went from 480i to 480p.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

The reason why HD channels look better than a SD channels on old SD CRT TV's is because Directv has down res'd there SD channels because there 101 Satellite (SD Nationals Satellite) is full and was full a long time ago, but they down res the channels to fit even more channels onto it. 

I feel Directv should move some of those SD national channels to 110 or another Satellite and give people with 1 LNB round dish a free upgrade to a slimline dish or something like that. And they won't have to down res all those channel and then they can add more SD channels which they have not done much off.

Now that's my opinion, what do you think??


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Matman said:


> Radioshack.com
> 
> 5-Way Tilting, Auto-Sensing Stereo A/V Selector $32.99
> Model: 15-1985
> ...


Got a automatic switcher from Walmart 4 input can switch auto or manual(I run it on auto) Phillips it was like $26+tax needed more component inputs running 480i on my DVD player and HR10-250.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sundude90 said:


> The reason why HD channels look better than a SD channels on old SD CRT TV's is because Directv has down res'd there SD channels because there 101 Satellite (SD Nationals Satellite) is full and was full a long time ago, but they down res the channels to fit even more channels onto it.
> 
> I feel Directv should move some of those SD national channels to 110 or another Satellite and give people with 1 LNB round dish a free upgrade to a slimline dish or something like that. And they won't have to down res all those channel and then they can add more SD channels which they have not done much off.
> 
> Now that's my opinion, what do you think??


There are several SD channels that DirecTV is now downrezzing from MPEG4 HD to MPEG2 SD.When all the MPEG2 HD channels are moved to MPEG4 HD they will be on the HD satellites.Then there will be more room for SD channels and additions.So if you notice that your SD channel has deeper colors and a little bit better definition that's how I can tell if it's a MPEG4 HD channel that is downrezzed to MPEG2 SD.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Arative said:


> I have an HD receiver on a SD TV. Only thing that happens is I get a little pop up when switching channels to check the resolution for a better picture quality.


I _haaaaaaaaaate_ that. The other day I tried to record a program with my VCR (yea, those still exist) and the first fifteen minutes of the show was obscured by that stupid message since no one was around to clear it off the screen.









One of the quirky benefits of running an HD box on an old SD TV is that channels like A&E and Cartoon Network who show a lot of "stretch-o-vision" programming can be "squeezed" back to 4:3, fitting the entire screen AND restoring the proper aspect ratio.

I use the "format" button a lot to switch between squeezed, cropped and letterbox on the HD channels... Works great_!_

BTW, installers refused to do any work before I had an HDTV in the house after a move... I didn't know then for sure that the box would work or I'd have pressed the issue, but it DOES work fine on SD sets.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

sundude90 said:


> The reason why HD channels look better than a SD channels on old SD CRT TV's is because Directv has down res'd there SD channels because there 101 Satellite (SD Nationals Satellite) is full and was full a long time ago, but they down res the channels to fit even more channels onto it.
> 
> I feel Directv should move some of those SD national channels to 110 or another Satellite and give people with 1 LNB round dish a free upgrade to a slimline dish or something like that. And they won't have to down res all those channel and then they can add more SD channels which they have not done much off.
> 
> Now that's my opinion, what do you think??


Good idea....Indeed.......


----------



## hugromieo (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you getting 721 (channel not purchased?) or 771 (searching for satellite?)
More info on the setup would help ie: 5lnb dish, distance of cable runs (rg59) to the irds, etc... The rg59 will usually work, especially if the run isn't very long, but wasn't designed to carry the power and bandwidth of the KA/KU signals...



inourgrave said:


> My parents moved and did the upgrade through movers connection as they will have an HDTV by Xmas. I figured you could just force 480i out of an hd box which is possible as stated above, but I get a 721 Searching For Sat. when ever I change channels! This happens on every tv in the house. I know the box is good (H21) because I tried it in my setup with no issues. I know at least 1 cable is an RG6 run, I assume the others are RG59. It works fine with any SD box (mostly d-10). Any ideas why I would get this?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

inourgrave said:


> My parents moved and did the upgrade through movers connection as they will have an HDTV by Xmas. I figured you could just force 480i out of an hd box which is possible as stated above, but I get a 721 Searching For Sat. when ever I change channels! This happens on every tv in the house. I know the box is good (H21) because I tried it in my setup with no issues. I know at least 1 cable is an RG6 run, I assume the others are RG59. It works fine with any SD box (mostly d-10). Any ideas why I would get this?


There is no need to set the output to "480i". As long as you are using the analog (yellow RCA composite video or S-video), those output only 480i. The resolution settings only affect the HDMI and component outputs. As for the "searching for signal" errors, did you connect the BBC? If so, have you tried swapping the BBC with another one? Also, is the dish and (if used) multiswitch Ka compatible?


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

If the TV had a component hookup then more then likely it is an HD TV. 


mutelight said:


> Make sure the resolution is set properly in the setup and if you can use the component hookups for the best image quality.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Incog-Neato said:


> If the TV had a component hookup then more then likely it is an HD TV.


You would likely be surprised by the number of EDTVs there are out there. They matched up perfectly with the progressive scan DVD players but nothing else.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Incog-Neato said:


> If the TV had a component hookup then more then likely it is an HD TV.


Actually, I had a 27" Philips/Magnavox CRT that had component inputs but it was still only 480i. They were just there as a convenience and a slightly higher-quality input for DVD players. If the OP is using component inputs on an SDTV, then the resolution setting in the IRD would be important.


----------



## inourgrave (Jan 5, 2007)

hugromieo said:


> Are you getting 721 (channel not purchased?) or 771 (searching for satellite?)
> More info on the setup would help ie: 5lnb dish, distance of cable runs (rg59) to the irds, etc... The rg59 will usually work, especially if the run isn't very long, but wasn't designed to carry the power and bandwidth of the KA/KU signals...


771 (I edited), AU9, Zinwell 68 multi, the runs vary from 20 ft and I guess longest one is probably sub 100 ft (bedroom upstairs and on the other side of the house from the multi-switch), 4 different BNCs installed, all the signal strengths are good on all sats (mid 80s-100), dish setup is correct. This happens only with the HD box on any cable run (tried every one). The only thing i haven't tried is removing the multi-switch, but I some how don't think that is the issue.


----------



## hugromieo (Oct 24, 2007)

It could be the multiswitch not passing the ka signal, have seen it happen. You could bypass the switch to rule it out. Also make sure the satellite setup on the ird is 5lnb slimline and that the 72.5 and 95 sats are "not installed". I have seen some hd irds that by default or after a software download have the 72.5 marked as "installed" causing 771. Since you have tried every cable run, the problem has to be in the ird, multiswitch, or the lnb.


----------

